# läuft allen davon



## Geviert

Saludos,

quisiera saber cómo traducirían esta expresión deportiva: 

Pascal läuft allen davon. 

Mi propuesta: Pascal supera a todos, se adelanta a todos.

Gracias


----------



## anipo

No sé a quién te refieres, así que quizás: "Pascal se les escapa a todos" te sirva (o no, depende de que deporte se trata ).

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

¡Gracias Anipo! Pascal es un amigo que corre muy rápido.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



Geviert said:


> Pascal es un amigo que corre muy rápido.



Pienso que "er läuft allen davon" significa que se adelanta a todos, pero además hay una _*gran*_ distancia entre él y el segundo corredor. La idea es que los otros ya no pueden verlo (*davon*laufen).


----------



## Geviert

¡Aja! ese davon forma parte del verbo, ya decía yo dónde no lo agarraba. ¡Gracias!


----------



## nievedemango

Sí, Geviert, *davonlaufen* es un verbo separable.

Otros ejemplos:  davonkommen, davontragen, sich davonmachen.


----------



## Geviert

¡Gracias Nieve de mango!! (creo que lo escribiría mil veces).


----------

